# My dog won't listen



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

it is very tiring that whenever i try to train my dog inside she just walks off and then starts running around the dinning room table:frusty::frusty::frusty::brick::brick:


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Try using a leash until she understands what you're after.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

thanks i just don't want to make her feel intimidated i will try that though


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you using high value treats, like cheese or hotdog? This might help maintain her focus until she begins to understand what you want. If she's a puppy, it might just be that her attention span hasn't developed enough for you to get the results you hope for just yet. But from your description, it sounds as if she thinks it's a big game (running around the table). More details might help forum members figure up what's going through her head.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

they are not very high value do you think she would like string cheese i have never fed her anything other than kibble stella and chewy's salmon kisses and smiling dog treats. she is 2 years old. it does seem like a game but when i really need her i can get her just her tail goes down and she stares at me and then rolls onto her back:suspicious:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you don't have your dog's COMPLETE attention, and if they don't think that "playing" with you (i.e. "training" is the MOST fun thing they could possibly do, you are definitely not ready to be teaching your dog weaves or other specific agility training. 

I would not put a dog on leash if you are trying to teach agility. If they won't stay with you, you'll never get around a course. Get much more high-value food rewards. Also, find toys that your dog LOVES to play with you with and use play breaks as a reward. Teaching your dog to play "tug" is one of the most effective play breaks, because you never lose control of the toy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lucymyhavanese said:


> they are not very high value do you think she would like string cheese i have never fed her anything other than kibble stella and chewy's salmon kisses and smiling dog treats. she is 2 years old. it does seem like a game but when i really need her i can get her just her tail goes down and she stares at me and then rolls onto her back:suspicious:


You've got to make training LOTS more fun!!! Then it will actually be more fun for both of you. I know you rally want to do agility, but even if you start with a good trainer on some really motivational obedience work, it will help you immensely.


----------

